# Day in the life photo thread



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What island do you live on?

Its beautiful there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you!! I love where I board, it's probably the most beautiful spot on the whole island. And to answer your question, this is Oahu 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

its gorgeous! we went to Waikiki Beach about 6 years ago, and we loved it there. but it was all touristy, and nothing like the secluded area that you have. You are incredibly lucky!

Do you have more pictures to share? :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that is gonna be hard to top! Lol. It's beautiful there! I wonder how much it costs to keep a horse there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Slidestop: it's two hundred a month to board my horse there 

Claporte: I've got tons of photos I'll post some more, you want scenery pics or horsey pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHAwindrunner (Aug 29, 2012)

What a beautiful place! You are so lucky, I am drooling over the scenery  haha I would like to see some more pictures also and very soon I will post mine


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

AQHAwindrunner said:


> What a beautiful place! You are so lucky, I am drooling over the scenery  haha I would like to see some more pictures also and very soon I will post mine


Thank you!!! Yes, please post some pics too!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's a few more pics: 













Love this last one of my friend in the background hugging her horse before entering the arena
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

The middle picture is of the indoor and outdoor arenas at the old barn where both me and my horse lived- I was the stable manager there. It's beautiful, I miss it like crazy! We are now at a smaller, quieter, simpler barn.


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow!!!!! Beautiful!! Where is this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

pineapplepastures said:


> Wow!!!!! Beautiful!! Where is this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
We are in a small coastal community in Maine. Its quiet, and there are tons of places to ride. Although, my crazy horse prefers to ride inside. We are working on that.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Those pics from HI are beautiful!!! 
Here are a few pics of my 2 on our property. 
1) Sonaty right after we moved to WA. She was an only child at the time, so we loved on her a lot while she was adjusting, just to be sure she wasn't lonely. 
2) They enjoy messing with the feeder. How they got it perfectly over without losing the hay out if it is beyond me!
3) My daughter and I out near our house with our borrowed pony. He belongs to a good friend and comes to stay with us over the summer for our daughter. He is nearly as wide as he is tall, hence no saddle. We like to call him her fat little hobbit horse. 
4) A hill on the way to where pic #3 was taken. 

Just a few pics of the horses and areas around our house.


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Omg third and fourth picture, wow!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Strawberry4Me said:


> We are in a small coastal community in Maine. Its quiet, and there are tons of places to ride. Although, my crazy horse prefers to ride inside. We are working on that.


I used to live in Maine  great memories there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

My life in the desert xD
(It's occasionally green at the barn)
































































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A couple of me riding student's horses;

A fractious haffy who decided he wasn't going to bend. 





Playing with the Blue Star Vaulters (who've won National awards).



Our back fields. The far woods have our riding trails.



Our woods trails (where we hold ACTHA events)



Schooling a greenie


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Omg love these photos!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

pineapplepastures said:


> Omg third and fourth picture, wow!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! We love living here! The areas for those pics are only about a 20 minute horse walk from my front door.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Rideordie112 said:


> I used to live in Maine  great memories there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Where? I love it here. I will probably never leave. I like to visit warm places- but home is where the heart is.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Strawberry4Me said:


> Where? I love it here. I will probably never leave. I like to visit warm places- but home is where the heart is.


I lived in Waterville, and vacationed in Bar Harbor every summer!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Strawberry4Me said:


> Where? I love it here. I will probably never leave. I like to visit warm places- but home is where the heart is.


I lived in Waterville, and Vacationed in Bar Harbor every year!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice! I live just outside of Rockland. I love it here on the coast. Although today's 12° is a bit colder than i'd like! I am counting down the days until our vacation to Mexico! 19 days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I live in Oregon, and just bought our new place in March of this year. It is more land than house, LOL! And it has a great barn. But these are some scenes from around our place...









A view from our "yard" where the hammocks hang in the shade. We love that the horses can be so close to our house that we can be with them in the afternoon.









Our donkey loves to hang out with us in the yard, and roll in the dirt there, making a lovely cloud of dust for us to breathe! 









Dusty always wants to know, "Have anything for snacks? "









Our view from the barn.









Our new barn. Needs some work!


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Awesome Pictures!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Nothing super unusual by me. Just ponies living in a pasture. I'd take ones out on our rides but I'm clumsy and uncoordinated so...


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Pretty pics, everyone!!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Forever...love the photo with one horse laying in the sun. Those are my favorite moments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Great idea for a new thread! This is truly every day with my mare, nothing to compare with the gorgeous locations above


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

outnabout said:


> Great idea for a new thread! This is truly every day with my mare, nothing to compare with the gorgeous locations above


But if you enjoy her, and her you... that is all that matters.  I always feel very lucky more so in my horse, than I ever do in where we live.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What lovely pics everyone is posting <3


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

WOW, that is stunning. I just got a physical feeling of longing to be there with my boy!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely lovely pictures! Especially makes me jealous that I'm not in Hawaii XD


----------

